# Guy says he has a 1996 200SX Turbo



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

There is a guy with an ad, not here, that claims to have a 1996 200SX turbo, says its factory turbo. Now the 2 explainations to this are a) its actually a 1986, cause I think those came turbo or b) the person he bought it from added turbo and the guy doesnt know that. Since I know there was not one in US at least in that year. Someone figure this out.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

this should either A)be in off topic section or B)the sr20 forums...........but whats the point of your post? are you trying to buy the car? because if you are, and the kid thinks its factory turbo'd u can really get a good price on the car


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *this should either A)be in off topic section or B)the sr20 forums...........but whats the point of your post? are you trying to buy the car? because if you are, and the kid thinks its factory turbo'd u can really get a good price on the car *


Why do I get attitude everytime I post.

How is this off topic?? This is the B14 section right??? A 1996 200SX is a B14 right? Whether its an SE-R or not is not a factor? Yes, I wanna buy the car, the guy is only asking $1500, so its not making sense.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

hmm........can you check out the car in person?? just a note on buying already hopped up cars, could be ragged up the arse and that's why he wants to let it go for that much, heck, even i would jump at that opportunity, or it may be a pulsar gti-r hybrid.......


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Well, its 1200 miles from my location, thatll give you a hint of where I found the ad. The ad reads "last year that came with turbo". I usually look for cars owned my older people who dont abuse cars.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

he sounds like hes trying to fool someone into buying it... or like you said... a typo. ask for a pic of the car. that will clear up the typo issue.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i think the 1984-1986 200sx's had the CA18DET option.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

Sentra_Industies said:


> *Why do I get attitude everytime I post.
> 
> How is this off topic?? This is the B14 section right??? A 1996 200SX is a B14 right? Whether its an SE-R or not is not a factor? Yes, I wanna buy the car, the guy is only asking $1500, so its not making sense. *



i'm not trying to flame you........i just think it belonged in the off topic section. but getting back on this subject i think nak1 has good advice, hes either trying to BS someone to buy it, or just ask for a picture to clear things up........and it can also be a typo(always an option)


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

There is no turbo version of a domestic 96 200SX unless either a turbo was slapped on or an engine swap was done. However, just maybe he has a foriegn 200SX that is the 240 here. In a lot of countries, the 240/Silvia is named the 200SX, perhaps it is a S14 w/ the sr20det engine, that would be pretty cool. I would ask for a pic. of the car.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

The old 200sx did come with a turbo. 

Yes, I believe the ad is saying 1986 200Sx.


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

Yeah agree, you couldn't get a 96 for 1500$, unless it was in absolute crap condition


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

I bought the car you guys are talking about.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm pretty sure it's RWD as well.....Isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

Yeah it is. Looking for mods for it as I type.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

Yeah it is. Looking for mods for it as I type.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I picked up an AE86 (85 Toyota Corolla) and it is soooo much fun.


----------

